# So how addicting is agility? Rochester NY classes????



## VomBlack

Since Odin and I had to put our Schutzhund plans on hold i've been looking into other sports for us to try. There's herding in the area, but after looking at the videos on the forum of GSDs doing agility i'm extremely excited and interested in starting out with Odin. 

Any tips on what to look for in a beginner agility class? Or even better is there someone in the Rochester area that has a trainer/club they would recommend? 

We did a beginner obedience class back in February, and he's good with the basics and is even better off lead, I haven't had any issues with his recall. His leash manners as full as pulling though i'll admit are lacking. What are some obedience "must haves" for starting agility?


I have a sneaking suspicion that once we venture into agility we may not make it out.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

VomBlack said:


> We did a beginner obedience class back in February, and he's good with the basics and is even better off lead, I haven't had any issues with his recall. His leash manners as full as pulling though i'll admit are lacking. What are some obedience "must haves" for starting agility?
> 
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that once we venture into agility we may not make it out.


The main things needed for agility as far as obedience is a 'sit' a 'down' and a 'wait' (along with some attention and off leash ability to stick with owner/handler). Look for agility classes right now, and then find out if there are any prerequisites.

What I LOVE about agility (well, one of the things I love about agility) is that you don't need a 'perfect' sit/down/stay . Nothing is precise and regimented. You don't WANT your dog in heel position, they are on the right, and the left and ahead and behind! 

SOCIALIZATION and comfort in any/all situations is definitely something to work for. This is what ALL agility people do with their second puppy, they take them to agility trials for the fun fun fun and the crazy





 
It's best if you find agility classes that have the instructor who goes to agility trials. That way they don't treat class like just a bunch of random equipment that you just want to get your pup thru willy nilly cause it doesn't matter. When instead the actual equipment and how it is performed by our pups is the easy part, it's OUR PART with the handling to get them from one piece to the next in the proper order that is the challenge. 

Not that you have to go to trials (though they are a blast :wild: ) but you can start off just for fun, and if you want to trials you'll have the necessary foundation work down so it's easy to continue. Re-training mistakes and bad habits are so difficult for the dog and for us. Better to learn well in the first place.

CLICKER TRAINING! Heck, this is my puppy at 5 months in agility class!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Sue Fleig Canine Consulting - home

Dog Obedience Training Club of Rochester NY - Brief History of DOTCORNY

Welcome to Boomtowne A Full Service Canine Campus

Are three that I know of. 

I took classes at DOTCORNY when they were...wherever they were before! It was a lot of fun! 

I am thinking when it's cooler in the fall I might see if I could do a couple of private lessons with Rocco (dog reactive) because it seems like that Sue in the first link does that.


----------



## lylol

Yes it is addicting!!! In a good way. Am not that familiar with NY, but I searched the Clean Run site here. This is the only one that actually said Rochester, but guess you would see others that are near by.

Clean Run: Agility Clubs and Training Schools

*Dog Obedience Training Club of Rochester*
(Rochester, NY ) 

DOTCORNY
Alternate Email: www.dotcorny.com
999 Lehigh Station Rd
Rochester, NY 14467
Affiliations: AKC Services: Agility Classes, Facility Rental, Indoor Training, Wheelchair Access, Other Services
Other: Obedience, Rally, Tracking, CGC TDI


I also like to volunteer to work a couple hours at a trial as part of the ring crew (they will teach you and usually give you free lunch and drinks) and it really helps you see the sport. You can often meet instructors there or if you see a GSD or other competitor that you particularly admire, most are happy to give you some insights into how and where to get started. below is a link to NY agility events... have fun and let us know what you learn. 



AgilityEvents.net - Events


----------



## Phay1018

All the places Jean mentioned are in Rochester, NY/surrounding areas. I've taken obedience with Sue and just started my first agility class with Eagle at "Dogs at Play" in Rochester- have only had one class but loved it and so did Eagle so we are very excited.


----------



## VomBlack

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, a few of these places I had been looking at but it's nice to see them recommended. 

I'm happy to see that we have the basics down that we'll need to get started, so it's just a matter of signing up. :happyboogie:


----------



## Melgrj7

I've heard good things about Sue Fleig, I haven't trained with her but know quite a few people who have. Lloyd and I go to classes with Katie at dogs at play for fun.


----------



## VomBlack

We start our first class tomorrow!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Course we expect updates, photos and videos!!! Have fun and bring tons of training treats!


----------



## VomBlack

I really underestimated the amount of treats used in agility, I had 3 small baggies of varying treats (hot dog, liver, kibble) and i'm realizing i'm going to be going through a lot of treats. 

I had a lot of fun though, and Odin seems receptive to the idea. He's very brave, which I was hoping would carry over to all this new weird equipment, so far so good! He's been passed out beneath my chair, which is unlike him.. the heat combined with him working his brain and all the excitement has drained him. :happyboogie:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

VomBlack said:


> *I really underestimated the amount of treats used in agility, I had 3 small baggies of varying treats (hot dog, liver, kibble) and i'm realizing i'm going to be going through a lot of treats*.
> 
> . :happyboogie:


HEY I tried to tell you!!! Initially I can run thru more than 2 CUPS of treats! I was starting to add REALLY yummy stinky stuff (liverwurst? real roast chicken w/skin?) with their meal kibble (so the kibble absorbs some of the stink  ) and never feed a meal before class....

But treats (amounts and type) get adjusted by me all the time. Bretta (6 yrs into this) mostly gets tugging and toys (but still treats on contacts). Glory's backed off some but more cause now that we are sequencing and taking turns on the equipment with the other dogs, we have more down time so less treat opportunity.

PICTURES!!!! It's great to even take teeny videos cause it's amazing how you'll progress!


----------

